# Lower Lee School Liverpool Feb 2012



## kevsy21 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lower Lee school was a residential school for pupils with emotional and behavioural difficulties. 
The school, which originally formed part of a wider school campus, closed in 2009. Subject to
funding the intention was to demolish the existing buildings in 2011.

The mission statement-to provide a stimulating, well-ordered and caring educational environment, which, in partnership with parents/carers and families, offers our pupils the opportunity to continue the learning process, with the aim of reintegration at the appropriate time. 
It is the philosophy of Lower Lee School that it should be a place where children of all races, religions and cultures will find safety and respect for themselves, their families and their traditions.
Aims and Objectives-The aim of the school is to facilitate and promote the child's total learning: cognitive, social, practical and emotional. In order to carry out this aim, the school seeks: to provide a structured, supportive and controlled environment; 
To create and maintain an environment where the children will have the opportunity for living and learning with people other than their parents/carers; 
To develop inner control, to overcome their behavioural difficulties; 
To encourage adequate social development through the establishment of healthy relationships; 
To achieve attainable educational goals; to develop a sense of self-respect, the capacity to live as independent, self-motivated young adults and the ability to function as contributing members of cooperative groups. 

The site nr Woolton and close to the Strawberry Fields site made famous by the Beatles, is currently designated green space in the current Unitary Development Plan and is subject to a number of Tree Preservation Orders. The Council would wish to encourage proposals for a discrete number of high value detached dwelling houses.

Immediately north of the site is another school, which the Council is currently reviewing its medium term future. If this were to be relocated the Council’s preference would be to offer both sites for redevelopment. The school
has a footprint of 0.5225 Ha.(Another explore one day maybe?)

Overall, apart from a few points of interest it was just bare rooms but surprisely like a labyrinth over a few floors and levels.But worth a look all the same.

Visited with Georgie and Sparkuk.




















The Gym
























Canteen Area


































Music Room




















Thanks for Looking.​


----------



## georgie (Feb 26, 2012)

Good pics mate i enjoyed this place


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 13, 2012)

georgie said:


> Good pics mate i enjoyed this place



Cheers m8,it was good to see a place that has been shut for years and still untouched by vandals.


----------



## smiler (Mar 13, 2012)

It’s surprising, no matter how bare a place seems there’s always something of the past left, lovely report and pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 14, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 23, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Great stuff!





smiler said:


> It’s surprising, no matter how bare a place seems there’s always something of the past left, lovely report and pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks.



Thanks for your comments.This place was well woth a look.


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 23, 2012)

Love this


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 23, 2012)

another great lil splore had there...


----------

